# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Chemistry students... any geeks out there please?

## Misssy

Chemistry students... any geeks out there please?

----------


## Otherside

Me.  ::):  And moved to Science and Technology..

----------


## Misssy

Okay Ferric Chloride... is it bad to combine this with other things?

----------

